# Homepage aufbau sehr langsam!



## Lones_Wolf (20. Oktober 2004)

Hi,

Ich habe einen vServer, und auf dem meine Homepage gepostet  , nur jetzt habe ich das problem das ich schon von vielen Leuten gesagt bekommen habe das die Seite sehr lange brauch um sich aufzubauen, könnte dies am vServer liegen ? oder hatt dies andere Gründe ihr könnte euch mal ein Bild davon machen LonesWolf.com finde das problem leider nicht alleine und deshalb bitte ich Euch um Rat.

Danke cdhon mal im vorraus

Lones_Wolf


----------



## dante (21. Oktober 2004)

ich habe keine lösung zu deinem problem mir ist aber anhand deiner seite aufgefallen dass ich holländisch lesen und verstehen kann


----------



## Lones_Wolf (21. Oktober 2004)

Hmmm....naja eigentlich ist dies kein holländisch  es ist Luxemburgisch  eine unbekannte sprache die nicht jeder spricht, hmm ok zurück zum problem also ich weiß leider auch keine Lösung zu meinem Problem, ist jedoch nicht schlimm weil ich den vServer sowieso ende diesen monats abgehbe, weil wir nach England ziehen, kaufe mir dort einen eigenen Server und baue alles alleine auf und fange von vorn an  ist womöglich die beste lösung.

Greetz 

Lones_Wolf


----------



## aTa (21. Oktober 2004)

Also das Problem an so nem Vserver (Virtueller Server) ist dass auf einer Maschine mehrere solcher "Server" laufen... Das wiederum hat dann natürlich zur Folge dass die Seite langsam ist..


----------



## Stoik (7. November 2004)

Schau mal in die access.conf bzw. error.conf und poste mal was da drin steht so die letzten 10 zeilen ....


----------

